# Seitenaufbau sehr langsam oder gar nicht, dann wieder schnell



## RageNo1 (4. November 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe derzeit ein Problem mit dem Server auf dem meine Seiten liegen.
Die Seiten werden Teilweise extrem langsam geladen dann ab und zu kommt 
gar nichts bzw. "Server/Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden". 
Dann laden Sie plötzlich wieder normal schnell. 
Hier könnt Ihr es selbst testen, und macht auch mal Refresh!
Wie gesagt mal gehts superschnell dann wieder gar nicht. 
Desweiteren schmiert der Apache Server in letzter Zeit öfters ab. 

Auf dem Server ist Apache Version 2 installiert. 
Hier könnt Ihr die PHP einstellungen einsehen. 

Ich weiss nicht weiter, da es sehr nervig ist.
Hat jemand mal ähnlich erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. weiss was das Problem sein könnte?
Ist vielleicht eine Sicherheitseinstellung falsch die von irgendjemanden ausgenutzt wird?

Danke im voraus!
Mfg Hendrik


----------



## RageNo1 (4. November 2005)

So ich nochmal,
habe nun bei allen Seiten eine temporäre Seite hochgeladen 
und siehe da das System läuft superschnell.

Nun ist klar das es an einem Script liegen muss.
Jetzt ist allerdings komisch, das es auf dem Server wo die 
Seiten zuvor lagen kein Problem gab.

Könnte jemand sich mal die PHP Infoseite anschauen und gucken ob dort irgendwelche Einstellungen sind die so ein Problem hervorufen könnten.

Wäre Euch sehr Dankbar!
Mfg Hendrik


----------



## NomadSoul (4. November 2005)

vll is der Server einfach etwas schwachbrüstig? Hast du viele Datei -Operationen in deinem Script?! könnte ggf auch am Datenbank-Server liegen oder gar an den Fetsplatten das die kurz vorm abrauchen sind.


----------



## Azi (4. November 2005)

Super, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, ich hab jedoch herausgefunden, dass 8 Seiten mit 5 Zeilen zu includen ziemlich lange dauert, ca. 8 Sekunden. Manchmal geht das auch sehr schnell, deshalb tippe ich einfach mal darauf, dass du etwas includest  . Du kannst ja auch mal auf meienr Seite nachschauen, manchmal gehts schnell, manchmal nicht: http://www.AquanaSoft.de/


----------



## RageNo1 (5. November 2005)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. Es war ein Counter schuld, der sehr umfangreich ist und den ich bei verschiedenen Seiten eingesetzt habe. Der hat´ganz schön auf der Datenbank gelastet und somit den Server etwas gedrückt. Jedenfalls habe ich den auf allen Seiten entfernt und siehe da, alles läuft wieder schön schnell! Wie es dazu kam ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel da ich den Counter schon länger eingestezt hatte und sonst nie Theater damit hatte.

Mfg Hendrik


----------



## Mamphil (5. November 2005)

Hallo,

mich würde dieser Counter interessieren. Vielleicht kann man ja anhand des Scripts ein paar Performance-Fehler finden, aus denen wir alle lernen können 

Mamphil


----------



## RageNo1 (5. November 2005)

Also ich hatte den chCounter eingesetzt.
Dieser ist durch seinen umfang sehr gut, 
allerdings auch ein guter Ressourcenfresser.
Jedenfalls wenn man ihn auf großen Seiten 
mit hohen Besucherzahlen einsetzt.

Ach ja ich hatte die ältere Version 2.3 eingesetzt,
möglich das die neueren Versionen dieses Problem
nicht mehr haben.

Mfg Hendrik


----------

